

Any Tencent employees here? I need your help - weinoxin

For the past couple of months, I have been trying to apply for a Wechat Public Account. Thus far no luck. I followed the instructions at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;admin.wechat.com and emailed to bd@wechat.com. After several attempts, I still have not received a response. Can anyone possibly alert the responsible people to this issue? You would help a lot of people (ie, everyone on this thread =&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wechatforum.com&#x2F;how-to-create-a-wechat-official-account-public-account-t85-60.html). Thank you so much. Xiexie!
======
wenbinf
You can try to ask here:
[http://news.dbanotes.net/](http://news.dbanotes.net/)

